# Traffic



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

It is 7am on a Friday morning and I have been watching the traffic... yes traffic.

I have noticed that on a Friday morning there is more and more traffic... where is it coming from? and where is it going?

maiden


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> It is 7am on a Friday morning and I have been watching the traffic... yes traffic.
> 
> I have noticed that on a Friday morning there is more and more traffic... where is it coming from? and where is it going?
> 
> maiden


Every time I hear something like this I'm more convinced that Rehab is a good place to live. Maadi was in contention but is dropping off the radar as time goes past.

The villas are usually on quiet streets. A nice one we looked at was overlooking the Rehab perimeter road - didnt fancy that. Looking at more today in'shalla!!!!! 

But first Tota for breakfast :eyebrows:


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey Aqua:

Out of curiosity what are the prices over there? price/sqm? or how do they price those villas?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MensEtManus said:


> Hey Aqua:
> 
> Out of curiosity what are the prices over there? price/sqm? or how do they price those villas?


ROFL you think they have a system !!!! price / sqm :lol::loco:

Not sure on prices yet - my company will do the negotiation :clap2:


----------



## Docmaurice (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi, Cairo traffic is awful all week, but usually bearable on Friday as government offices, companies and schools are shut. My guess is that more and more people are postponing social and shopping trips until Friday, in order to benefit from the relatively less busy roads!! In other words "nature abhors a vacuum!!"  

maurice 



MaidenScotland said:


> It is 7am on a Friday morning and I have been watching the traffic... yes traffic.
> 
> I have noticed that on a Friday morning there is more and more traffic... where is it coming from? and where is it going?
> 
> maiden


----------

